# A few babies for rehoming



## LisaPizza (Nov 7, 2012)

I have 7 babies which will be needing new homes in a weeks time (25th June).

I live in Cornwall in the UK and cannot travel unfortunately 

4 males
(Agouti hooded rex, black berkshire rex, champagne hooded rex, beige hooded rex)
3 females
(Black berkshire, beige rex, agouti hooded)

They are all healthy and so cute! Pictures to follow


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Where do you live??


----------



## LisaPizza (Nov 7, 2012)

Cornwall, UK


----------

